# NY Blueprint to End Gun Violence



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Why does every news article I read out of New York sounds like the epilog to Red Dawn, or at very least be in the script? 










New York, NY – People traveling in and out of New York City will soon be subject to random checks and screenings aimed at stopping the flow of illegal firearms into the area.
New York City Mayor Eric Adams unveiled his 16-page “Blueprint to End Gun Violence” during a press conference on Jan. 24, Reuters reported.
Adams said he wants to see state and local law enforcement officers working together to set up spot checks at all of the city’s entry points, to include areas like train and bus stations and the Port Authority, according to WNYW.

The random checks would also ideally include bag screenings, the mayor told reporters.
“We will also move forward on using the latest in technology to identify problems,” Adams added. “From facial recognition technology to new tools that can spot those carrying weapons, we will use every available method to keep our people safe.”
New York police seized approximately 6,000 firearms last year, but more guns are being transported into the city every day, he said.
Adams noted he will be expanding the New York Police Department’s (NYPD) Gun Suppression Division, which will focus on building cases against weapons traffickers and seizing illegal firearms, WNYW reported.

Officers within the unit will now be part of “Neighborhood Safety Teams,” according to WABC.
Within the next three weeks, additional officers will be out on patrol in the 30 precincts where 80 percent of the city’s violent crimes are being committed, according to Reuters.
Those officers have received “enhanced” training, will be equipped with bodycams, will have more oversight, and will be readily identifiable as employees of the NYPD, Adams said.
“We will avoid mistakes of the past,” he added, referring to the controversial plainclothes anti-crime unit, according to WPIX.

He said he also wants to build youth employment and mentoring programs and to bump up resources for mental health services, according to WNYW.
The mayor said appointing city judges who have “demonstrated commitment” to locking up criminals who use firearms is also a method that will help curb the surge in gun that has been plaguing the city.
“Gun violence is a public health crisis,” Adams told reporters, according to WABC. “There is no time to wait. We must admit the sea of violence comes from many rivers. We must dam every river that feeds this greater crisis.”
“New Yorkers will see and feel these changes quickly,” he added. “We will ramp up enforcement, deploy more officers on the streets and in the subways, and get our courts at full capacity. And we will invest in longer-term prevention as well.”

New York City Council Speaker Adrienne Adams said the mayor’s plan to bring back the NYPD anti-crime unit has some people on edge, according to WNYW.
“Concerns have been raised in communities about the plainclothes unit’s ability to reduce violence, given its past history of initiating undue violence,” Adrienne Adams said in a statement. “This proposal — along with others to change city and state criminal justice policies — requires further public dialogue and transparency.”
She said the city council likes Adams’ plan to boost programming in the city, however.
“We strongly welcome the mayor’s focus on strengthening community-based violence prevention programs, mental health care, and investments in youth employment and we’re glad these are so central to the plan and conversation, providing a great starting point,” the city council speaker said.

Adams unveiled his plan to combat gun violence just one day after New York Governor Kathy Hochul announced that over 50 law enforcement agencies from nine Northeastern states will be joining up to create a multi-state task force aimed at cracking down on the illegal gun trade, WNYW reported.
“Too many lives have been lost because of illegal firearms that should never have been on our streets,” Hochul said on Sunday.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

As long as they are actually cracking down on the "Illegal" gun trade I'm down. But the other half of the equation is to put violent gun criminals AWAY!!!!! Not letting them bail, walk with 6 months sentences. etc.... Good luck anyway.

Who remembers Bartley-Fox? Anybody?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

So…stopping and searching 100% of a certain group will result in 99% of illegal guns found.

But THAT won’t happen.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

But stop and frisk is still racist? Looking forward to the next Bernie Goetz, that cesspool of a city needs another hero.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I have heard some NYPD guys are not all that welcoming to out of state LEO's carrying under LEOSA. If any one can confirm.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone who voluntarily goes to New York City these days should have their head examined.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

RodneyFarva said:


> I have heard some NYPD guys are not all that welcoming to out of state LEO's carrying under LEOSA. If any one can confirm.


It’s still true. Not worth the risk.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

CCCSD said:


> It’s still true. Not worth the risk.


I’ve flown in and out of JFK probably a dozen times in the last decade. Outbound, at the airline check-in counter, when you state that you have a gun in checked luggage, they will always call over the PANY&NJ cops to “check you out”. I’ve showed them my LEO credentials, they look at the gun, write a bit in their notebook, and that’s about it. Send you on your merry way, usually after a bit of chitchat about police work in New York versus elsewhere. Never had an issue. OTOH, I do realize that “today’s breed” of cops is different than my generation, so YMMV.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

RodneyFarva said:


> I have heard some NYPD guys are not all that welcoming to out of state LEO's carrying under LEOSA. If any one can confirm.


I went to the 9/11 Museum before NYC went down the shitter, and no firearms are allowed. I identified myself to one of the NYPD guys, he walked me over to their substation where I checked my gun, and everyone involved couldn’t have been nicer. Just made a photocopy of my police ID, I kept the key, and retrieved it afterwards.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

RodneyFarva said:


> I have heard some NYPD guys are not all that welcoming to out of state LEO's carrying under LEOSA. If any one can confirm.


All right now Rodney, stop it............Just cut it out right now.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

This plan is gonna work, I can't see how it can go wrong /s
"Pick up that can citizen"


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

It’s a crapshoot. One day, you meet the right ones, the next, BAM!
God help you if you skin it or smoke someone.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> All right now Rodney, stop it............Just cut it out right now.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

CCCSD said:


> It’s a crapshoot. One day, you meet the right ones, the next, BAM!
> God help you if you skin it or smoke someone.


At this point, there’s ample case law concerning the LEOSA that any cop with half a brain won’t arrest a legitimate cop carrying under the statute. If there’s any doubt whatsoever, summons, and therefore no false arrest lawsuit.

NYC has paid out a ton of money in false arrest lawsuits for LEOSA carry, I think they may have learned their lesson by now.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I hear you, but I wouldn’t bet on it. It keeps happening. Since I’ll never go back to that shithole again, ain’t my worry.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

NYPD can try me, I could use the payday


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

I always thought it was funny that NY/NJ cops constantly talk shit about Southern cops and say that we are assholes who write other cops tickets and we don’t support the brotherhood. Meanwhile, a did a long time in Virginia, and despite the reputation VSP has up north, I never saw a VSP trooper actually write another cop. Meanwhile I know two cops from my area who were charged criminally for carrying the wrong bullets or magazines in their duty guns by a particular mid-Atlantic agency (cough NJSP cough). Charges ended up being dismissed, but damn I’d take a speeding ticket over getting booked into fucking jail any day.


----------

